# Buddy-Gold.Ret./St. Bernard needs rescue-Athens, Alabama



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

My online friend Renee, vols. at this shelter and I've talked about how wonderful this forum is and she asked me if I would please put a Plea on GRF about Buddy. He is supposed to be a REAL SWEETHEART!
Good w/kids and dogs. Was an Owner Turn In, so that makes him URGENT!!
*Here is Renee's E-Mail:**Karen, when you get a chance take a look at Buddy, the golden & st bernard mix. He is an OTI. His owner brought all of his shot records, too. He is UTD on shots, great with kids and other dogs. Lydia (staff that works with the dogs) was telling me how he is such a great dog and would be a wonderful dog for older children. *
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10802058


* Buddy
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever, Saint Bernard St. Bernard[Mix] 
Sex: Male 
Age: Adult 
Size: Large
ID: #4 
From: The Dog Pound More About BuddyThis pet is up to date with routine shots.
This pet has been altered. 

My Contact InfoThe Dog Pound 
Athens, AL

Phone: 256-771-7889

[email protected]*« previous return to pet list next »


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

He is a beautiful dog. I love botgh breeds--heck I just love dogs. I hope he finds a good home and soon.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*3 Goldens*

3 Goldens

I'm with you. I love so MANY breeds that I could never have a backyard big enough!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Have crossed posted


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Steve!*

Buddy and I say thank you!!!!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

If all goes well, look for Buddy on the Sunshine website! :wave: Martha is going to try and pull him tomorrow.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

He is really a pretty dog -- St. Bernard markings and golden color.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sunshine*

Sunshine:

Are you kidding?

Oh I love all of you!!

Please let me know when Martha Does.

*Think they're open until 4:30
They are closed 12-1:00 everyday for lunch.*Buddy: We love you! :wavey::wavey:

The Dog Pound 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Who We Are
The Dog Pound is under contract with the Limestone County Commission and the city of Athens, Alabama to shelter and maintain the unwanted animals of Limestone County Alabama. These animals are delivered by Animal Control Officers and from individuals who live in Limestone County.


Our Adoptable Pet List

We are open Monday-Saturday for adoptions! 
Mon,Wed,Fri= 8:00am-4:30pm 
Tue,Thur= 8:00am-5:00pm
Sat=9:00am-11:00am
(**Closed 12-1 for lunch each day**)


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

wow....both my favorite breeds....wish I could get him....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel's Mom*

Rachel's Mom:

Where do you live?

If Martha from J&L Goldens in AL pulls him, you can contact her or Sunshine Goldens about Buddy!!
[email protected]
http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Rachel's Mom:
> 
> Where do you live?
> 
> If Martha from J&L Goldens in AL pulls him, you can contact her about Buddy!!


I am in md, but...I would have to find a new place to live...already there are 6 cats and rachel in a two, actually one bedroom house, the second is off limits, as eric uses for storage....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rachel's Mom*

Rachel's Mom:

I understand.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> If all goes well, look for Buddy on the Sunshine website! :wave: Martha is going to try and pull him tomorrow.


I'll be looking! Are you guys having a raffle? If so, please let me know...


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

this is upsetting to me, because I really like buddy, I would love to have him! Sigh....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

petfinder says buddy has been adopted??? Has he been adopted or gone to a rescue???


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> petfinder says buddy has been adopted??? Has he been adopted or gone to a rescue???


If Sunshine doesn't have him then you would have to call or email to ask.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Buddy is going to rescue-to Martha at J&L Goldens in Birmingham, Al and maybe then to Sunshine in CT?

He hasn't been adopted that I'm aware of. The Dog Pound Petfinder just says adopted if a rescue takes them.
Renee, vol. at the Dog Pound, took Buddy to boarding today.
Here's what Renee said:
Buddy is great. He and I had a hug fest. I couldn't stand to hear him whining when I was leaving him at boarding. I went back and spent more time with him and he loves petting and scratches. I took pictures but I left my camera at my mother's. He will be very well cared for since he looks exactly like the dog the boarding owner had while she was growing up. Told me to come by and visit him anytime.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*From Renee on where Buddy is staying at Bark Avenue!!*

*From Renee on where Buddy is staying before going to Martha J&L Golden Ret. Rescue.

Sounds like Buddy is staying at the Ritz!!!*I think Buddy is housetrained. As soon as we got to Bark Ave. and he got out of the truck, he was pulling so strong on the leash. He was looking for a place to go pp. I led him to a post so he wouldn't go on the flowers, they have landscaped. 

I am so very happy that he is out of there and is in a good place.

*I wish they had a website where he is boarding. They have four private suites with a little bed that looks like a small version of a human four-post bed and a 19" flat-screen TV that gets 99 channels! The suites are done in different colors, a muted green, a yellow one, pink one (and I do mean pink) and one in a nice buff color. The door to each suite is white with window panes top to bottom, like 1 French door. 
The regular kennels each have a private "patio" and Buddy can go in and out as he likes. There is an automatic waterer and he has a raised bed. Everything is white with brown floors. There are 3 separate playgrounds that I saw, full of toys. The brochure says they are 500 sq. ft each. and they have a 1000 sq ft indoor playground, in case of rain. The entire kennel is double fenced and double gated. 
I asked about boarding with kennel cough, if she had a place to quarantine. She has 3 kennels in the barn where they could be separate from the others or for a small dog, she said she would use one of the private suites. It is completely enclosed, just like a room, and climate controlled. GEEZ! Put me there!!!* 
They offer different services, day care, grooming, massage, one-on-one playtime, bed time stories and cuddling. Guests staying 5 or more consecutive days receive a courtesy bath prior to going home. 
All of the kennels and the rooms are monitored. There is a computer monitor at the desk that has 6 different screens where you can see the dogs in the kennels, the rooms, and outside. 

There may be boarding facilities like this everywhere, but this is the first one I have seen like this. 

Like I said, she has 11 that she has rescued. I met a dog that belongs to her son, a Rotti/Shepherd. They had rescued his mother, a Rotti, and he was an added surprise bonus, a gift from the shepherd that lived next door to the mom Rotti's former owner. 
Okay, enough - I am tired and going to bed early.


----------

